# Problèmes Ipod Touch 5ème Génération



## camillou89 (7 Février 2015)

*Bonjour, 
J'ai plusieurs problèmes avec mon Ipod Touch 5ème Génération, (je précise qu'il a 3 ans).. 

Alors tous les 5 mois (environs) je dois me racheter un câble pour charger mon Ipod car il ne marche plus pourtant j'en prend soins! Du jour au lendemain mon Ipod ne reconnaît plus le câble! Donc impossible de le recharger, mais si j'éteins mon Ipod et que je le branche il s'allume automatiquement (affiche la petite pomme blanche) mais une fois allumer il ne m'affiche pas le petit éclair à côté de la batterie!! C'est très embêtant! Une personne sur internet à dit qu'il fallait le brancher et débrancher plusieurs fois défilées et qu'au bout d'un moment sa charge et après sa remarche, j'ai essayer et ça a marché mais plus rien après  

Deuxième problèmes.. 
Quand je charge mon Ipod au bout de 10 min il met: charger à 100% 
C'est pas normal! Et mon Ipod se décharge TRÈS vite, si j'écoute de la musique il tient que 30 min! (Je précise que je n'ai pas la luminosité à fond!) 

Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire! 

Merci d'avoir lu jusqu'ici, et désolé pour les fautes d'orthographe! *


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Ca fait penser à une batterie morte (quasiment plus de charge -> donc très rapide à charger -> mais plus d'autonomie…)


----------



## camillou89 (7 Février 2015)

Sly54: Je ne suis plus sous garantie, donc sa coute combien d'envoyer mon Ipod pour qu'ils me changent ma batterie??


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2015)

Là, il faut soit téléphoner à Apple, soit passer chez un concessionnaire ou Apple store.


----------



## Vanton (13 Février 2015)

D'après cette page c'est 75€ si tu passes en centre de service ou Apple store. Et 87€ s'il y a un envoi.

http://support.apple.com/kb/index?p...cale=fr_FR&product=ipod&select=repair_pricing


----------



## medpurple (20 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai à peu près le même problème mais avec un ipod touch 4 je l'ai acheté d'occasion l'écran tactile était cassé mais pas le lcd.
Itunes reconnaissait l'ipod je n'y ai pas toucher jusqu'à installation de l'écran et depuis il n'es plus reconnu sur mon mac plus de charge non plus (il charge uniquement quand il est éteint s'allume affiche la pomme et me met un message d'alerte me disant que je n'ai que 20% de batterie).
Donc pas de fausse charge à 100% en dix minutes.
J'ai pensé au câble mais est il en cause sachant qu'il charge quand l'ipod est éteint?
Es ce que ça peu être la batterie? Si elle était morte dans ce cas pourquoi itunes ne reconnait plus mon ipod?


----------



## Vanton (1 Mars 2015)

À mon avis dans ton cas c'est l'iPod qui est mort... Si c'était un bête problème de batterie il aurait tout le temps le même comportement, qu'il soit allumé ou éteint.


----------

